# They are NOT coming for our guns...



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

*Riiiigggghhhhhhttttttt......* 

From the article:

On April 1st, a legal gun owner in upstate New York reportedly received an official notice from the state ordering him to surrender any and all weapons to his local police department. The note said that the person's permit to own a gun in New York was being suspended as well. The gun owner contacted attorney Jim Tresmond (a specialist in gun laws in New York) and the two visited the local police precinct.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ork-state-heres-the-justification-being-used/


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

d_saum said:


> *Riiiigggghhhhhhttttttt......*
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...ork-state-heres-the-justification-being-used/


Yea, a link from our local news... 

We knew that this would eventually come so lets see if it stands. I have my doubts if it will be overturned but there is a chance. I can bet though that the federal "deal" will be much the same.

Time will tell. :ignore:


----------



## jmcdonald (Jul 20, 2011)

This really scares me. I am taking a mild antidepressant to quit smoking... can they come and take my guns if i lived in NY?


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

jmcdonald said:


> This really scares me. I am taking a mild antidepressant to quit smoking... can they come and take my guns if i lived in NY?


You bet your bippy.. I'm so glad I don't live there anymore.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

jmcdonald said:


> This really scares me. I am taking a mild antidepressant to quit smoking... can they come and take my guns if i lived in NY?


Well, if its something like Chantix I doubt that as its commonly prescribed specifically to stop smoking. Not sure on any details and thats the big issue with the "SAFE" act along with others.



d_saum said:


> You bet your bippy.. I'm so glad I don't live there anymore.


I expect the only way the Cuomo regime will be reigned in is through the use of the courts. The idea that you have a bout of anxiety or are taking medication to stop smoking and are a criminal by default is EXACTLY why the law abiding citizens of NY opposed this. NY does what it likes and it appears that there is no way for this to be turned around at this point but lets hope that this trash gets shown the door soon. If not then whats left of this state is taxes, more taxes, and more people on the take than working. I hoped I would be away from this state but have a little more time here so if the laws are not changed then more creative measures may need to be used. If I were a judge or a jury member I would find all of those charged not guilty unless they actually committed a crime of something other than this supposed "law" that will "make everything all better." The people need to send a message that we won't tolerate this. Seems most of the politicians don't think they need to listen to those that pay their salary. :rant:


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

jmcdonald said:


> This really scares me. I am taking a mild antidepressant to quit smoking... can they come and take my guns if i lived in NY?


*
Time for a mass exodus from NY; like Texas says; move here & bring all your guns & ammo.
Just make it a much shorter trip, and eliminate a move back this way:
stop off & visit the beautiful Ozark Plateau; you'll prolly stay.
At least -when the time comes that you really know it is time to go... make for some mountainous area if at all possible; Appalachians, White Mtns / Adirondacks, Kentucky, Tennessee, etc.*

*We are frogs in soon to be boiling water; best to make the jump before you are cooked; wait much longer, and you will be dinner.

Sell out. Pack up. Burn your bridges. Cut your losses. 
You will not lose anything by doing so: we did it in '97 and bought & paid off a farm within seven years.
Learn something from reading, instead of by experience.
Don't be that guy that CANNOT READ THE MANUAL, AND CANNOT LISTEN TO THE EXPERIENCE OF OTHER MEN...BUT...
Just has to pee on the electric fence himself!!!:*

*"You've got to know when to hold 'em
Know when to fold 'em
Know when to walk away
Know when to run
You never count your money (this is ALL most preppers do )
When you're sittin' at the table
There'll be time enough for countin'
When the dealin's done" *

*And the dealin' is clearly going to be a crap-load of Hollow Point Lead & assorted other Heavy Weapons very soon. 
Sheriffs and Police Chiefs are preparing to resist; so get a clue.*

http://americac2c.com/profiles/blogs/reserve-force-to-defend-against-feds?xg_source=msg_mes_network

http://cspoa.org/docs/Jeff Christopher - HelpTheSheriff.pdf

http://thenewamerican.com/usnews/co...-control-vow-to-resist?tmpl=component&print=1

Every Sheriff in Wyoming, NM, Utah and Missouri have stated they will resist, I am pretty sure.

Brad Daley was the first in Missouri to send a letter to the WH, and is the first to develop a Citizen Auxiliary:

http://lcmoauxiliary.org/CMS/


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Sad thing is that NYC runs new York state. Most of the state is freedom gun loving Americans but they cannot out Vote NYC.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

I've taken anti depressants after all my children were born and when tornado demolished our place of business (our livelihood) I am totally off any meds now...I am listening to a radio show right now speaking of this..... Doctors around me have always been eager to give antidepressants. There are so so many on them and I'm not saying folks don't need them, but I would hope preppers would start educating themselves, find possible ways of getting off them if you can. I'm afraid we've just seen the beginning.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Seems like it's a penalty for getting the help people need, it's folks that need the meds and won't take them that are a danger. I'm talking schizophrenics here, imo anti-depressants shouldn't even come into the picture.


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Sad thing is that NYC runs new York state. Most of the state is freedom gun loving Americans but they cannot out Vote NYC.


I am afraid your correct. It needs to be its own state where they can do as they please... And, it needs to be using their own money... :brickwall:



DJgang said:


> I've taken anti depressants after all my children were born and when tornado demolished our place of business (our livelihood) I am totally off any meds now...I am listening to a radio show right now speaking of this..... Doctors around me have always been eager to give antidepressants. There are so so many on them and I'm not saying folks don't need them, but I would hope preppers would start educating themselves, find possible ways of getting off them if you can. I'm afraid we've just seen the beginning.


I am not sure if getting off them is entirely possible. I have seen where they are useful to people and in some cases its for just a short time. For others it is something they need for life. People take various drugs for ailments and in an advanced society you would think in most cases that would be a good thing.



Gians said:


> Seems like it's a penalty for getting the help people need, it's folks that need the meds and won't take them that are a danger. I'm talking schizophrenics here, imo anti-depressants shouldn't even come into the picture.


The idea that someone has anxiety or is depressed is not grounds for taking away someones constitutional right. This is whats wrong with the system.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Sad thing is that NYC runs new York state. Most of the state is freedom gun loving Americans but they cannot out Vote NYC.


That is a very much true statement... I grew up on Long Island, and was stationed in upstate NY while in the USAF. Upstate NY was like the south, but with more snow... a LOT more snow. I absolutely loved it up there. It's a shame they closed that base.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

DJgang said:


> I've taken anti depressants after all my children were born and when tornado demolished our place of business (our livelihood) I am totally off any meds now...I am listening to a radio show right now speaking of this..... Doctors around me have always been eager to give antidepressants. There are so so many on them and I'm not saying folks don't need them, but I would hope preppers would start educating themselves, find possible ways of getting off them if you can. I'm afraid we've just seen the beginning.


If your going to your doctor for depression what do you think the doctor is going to do in a 20 min visit? If you choose an internist you're likely to be offered medication with a possibility of mental health referral. If you want tools to help work thru turmoil and emotional support seek a licensed mental health professional. A lot of people think healthcare is a one stop shop, but it has become so specialized that you have to figure out what's best for you and let your doctor help get you to what will work for you. A lot of patients judge a doctor visit by what they get out of it. If you spend thirty minutes trying to tell a patient they having health issues due to obesity, a lot get offended. If you give them medication that lowers their risk of heart attack but allows them to continue their right to gluttony- a lot happily choose this road. Same with mental help. This is just a general overview of the increase in antidepressants. Major strides have been made in mood modulators and drugs to help with more specific disorders.


----------



## Skeeter (Nov 7, 2009)

It was on the news again tonight. He's getting his guns and permit back. The ironic thing was that right after that broadcast, they had the state police commisioner interview. He said" We will not violate the constitution, we will not seize any guns." UMM already did!:gaah:


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

jmcdonald said:


> This really scares me. I am taking a mild antidepressant to quit smoking... can they come and take my guns if i lived in NY?


They are going to take the guns no matter what state you live in if you are on any prescription drugs they deem to connected to the treatment of any emotional disorder. You will start seeing more and more of this throughout the US, just watch.

The privacy of your medical records no longer exists, reality check.

Private sales between individuals is still legal, buy everything you can get your hands on using private sales, it's the only way we have to protect our 2nd amendment rights.

Stay Vigilant


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

We ought to get together and sponsor a gun buy back day. I see a church in Cincinnati doing this a couple of times on the news, and they are giving $100 bucks per gun and they are getting a lot of them.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

jeff47041 said:


> We ought to get together and sponsor a gun buy back day. I see a church in Cincinnati doing this a couple of times on the news, and they are giving $100 bucks per gun and they are getting a lot of them.


Geeez.... could we actually do this if it's a private transaction?


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

My wife has been prescribed a mild anti-depressant for treatment of burning mouth syndrome, not for any mental issues. It's the only treatment that has helped for that horribly painful condition, but a psychiatrist has to prescribe the medication and I suppose that would place her on some government list. So far, I've heard nothing about Texas considering that NY style limitation on gun ownership. and I doubt it would get traction in the state legislature, much less the governor's signature.


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Mr. Lewis has his guns back and pistol permit restored. The NYS police now say it was all a mistake....
It has come out however that NY state has formed a 7 member unit and the NY Attonrney General has issued a supeonea for ALL psychiatric records in Erie county. They are looking for excuses to revoke pistol permits. There is NO search warrant. This is a violation of the 4th amendment which should protect us from unreasonable search. Mr. Tresmond is now representing multiple clients.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

GaryS said:


> My wife has been prescribed a mild anti-depressant for treatment of burning mouth syndrome, not for any mental issues. It's the only treatment that has helped for that horribly painful condition, but a psychiatrist has to prescribe the medication and I suppose that would place her on some government list. So far, I've heard nothing about Texas considering that NY style limitation on gun ownership. and I doubt it would get traction in the state legislature, much less the governor's signature.


It's a real shame that you lost all your guns in that boating accident just like I did.. If it wasn't for that, then you might have to worry about them confiscating your guns.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

d_saum said:


> It's a real shame that you lost all your guns in that boating accident just like I did.. If it wasn't for that, then you might have to worry about them confiscating your guns.


They don't need a contrived "mental condition" reason to come after me. I was career military, a prepper, a Constitutionalist, I vote Libertarian, and I think the liberals/socialists/progressives of today are of the same stripe as the communists of yesterday. I'm already on their watch lists.

But I'll show them...I won't tell them which lake claimed any guns I might have had!


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

d_saum said:


> Geeez.... could we actually do this if it's a private transaction?


Depending on your state laws, yes. Some states require registration/background checks on some or all types of firearms, even in private party transactions.


----------

